# Plywood storage rack with rollers?



## Nathan Parker (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't have a proper shop, just an 8' X 10' shed that I keep my wood and tools in. I'd like to build a rack for storing full sheets of plywood on edge (no room to store them flat)! It would be most convenient for me to have a rack just inside the shed door, so I can slide sheets in and out from outside the shed. I was thinking of making rollers using dowels and PVC pipe to ease moving the plywood and help protect the edges. Before I dive into designing and building, do any of have similar racks or any other thoughts on solving this problem?


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

Nathan Parker said:


> I don't have a proper shop, just an 8' X 10' shed that I keep my wood and tools in. I'd like to build a rack for storing full sheets of plywood on edge (no room to store them flat)! It would be most convenient for me to have a rack just inside the shed door, so I can slide sheets in and out from outside the shed. I was thinking of making rollers using dowels and PVC pipe to ease moving the plywood and help protect the edges. Before I dive into designing and building, do any of have similar racks or any other thoughts on solving this problem?


You've got a small space. Store as little material as possible to build the projects you want to build. Until you get a bigger space let the lumber yards worry about storing the plywood. Yes it is a little less convenient but given the size of your space I'd rather have more room for tools than room for plywood. 

IMHO it doesn't really matter what's on the bottom of your plywood rack, it matters more how you handle it. 

It is wise to keep it off the ground. A few 2x4 off cuts should do that just fine.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Here's what I did. Pivots out from the wall & has short storage behind.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I keep full sheets, 1/2 sheets etc just leaned against one wall behind my joiner. It takes up less space that way (about 5") in my small shop. If I want to pull-out a sheet of 1/2" plywood and it's behind 3 other sheets, it is cumbersome but not a big deal. I don't pull-out sheets everyday. 
I try to keep some 3/4", 1/2" and 1/4" on hand. I prefer to work with Baltic Birch but I also keep a little MDF, Masonite and veneered plywoods around.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Look for a used warehouse suppliers. They generally have metal carts for sheet goods...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a vertical rack*

The photos posted are a perfect example of a vertical rack which saves valuable floor space in a small shop/shed. It doesn't need to pivot but if that design works better then go for it. The roller idea has issues with shorter lengths. Better would be to use a slippery surface on the "floor" of the rack like Formica. Plywood edges will glide easily on that surface and length won't matter. 

The rack need not be double walled, if it won't pivot. Just raise it off the floor of the shed using a 2 x 8 faced with Formica and edged with a1 X 4's on either side to retain the sheets. A Bungee or folding stop at the top will keep the sheets vertical, largest or tallest sheet on the outside. The issue with a non-pivoting rack is knowing and finding whats along the back side which won't be visible If the tallest sheet is facing out. So, then you say put the tallest sheet along the back side and shorter ones in the front. Now they want to fall over and out of the rack. Some vertical pipes in holes which can be removed will solve that issue, just like at the Home Depot to retain the lumber in the stacks.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

For a small shop what is shown in post #3 is ideal, put it along a wall beside the door and swing it out to load and unload.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I just stand mine on end, and I shuffle the stack, 1/4-1/2-3/4-1/4-1/2-3/4 etc that way you only have to dig through 2 sheets max to get to what you want

Yeah that was a real good theory until I ended up with all the 3/4 in the front because I used 1/4 and 1/2 more LOL


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

If I had that much space, I would just buy my plywood as needed. It's a 5 minute drive to get plywood for me though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan Parker (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks all for the advice! I like your pivoting rack, Bargoon; I think I'll go with something similar to that.


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

One thing on your roller idea, don't just use a piece of PVC over a dowel or bolt, when you pull one sheet they will all roll out together. Better to use a bolt for an axle, then use a hole saw to cut many discs from some scrap, the thinner the better but could get by with some 1/2" unless you use lots of 1/4" ply. Then just stack up the discs on the bolt/axle for your rollers. Then the only discs that will turn will be under the sheet you are removing.


My plan for a swing out storage as mentioned above, with rollers as described. I have a perfect cove to store plywood in, just have to swing out the rack to load/unload.


----------



## Nathan Parker (Jul 23, 2016)

That's a great idea! Thanks, Mike.


----------

